# Hauling Shit



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Spreading shit ,AKA fertilizer,AKA Hillary


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

We could only wish it was that easy to get rid of Hillary!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

If it was that easy it would be great.
But she is kinda like shit it floats right to the top.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I like the tractor, I like the spreader and I like bye bye hildabeast!

Just make sure you get it all out there on the field.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

And whatever you do, bury her really deep!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice spreader.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Spreading shit ,AKA fertilizer,AKA Hillary


Why are you trying to give manure a bad name?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Nice spreader.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I rented it.800 bu.It,s about $55,000 spreader.It does a great job with the vertical beaters it spreads 40' wide.

I traded some corn stalks for manure with a neighbor.

Rented a payloader also.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Only problem once the manure is gone the stench still lingers


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thorim said:


> Only problem once the manure is gone the stench still lingers


Thats the smell of $$$ in increased yields!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

made a video today




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1347032191976156


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Thats the smell of $$$ in increased yields!


You misunderstood or I was a bit vague, the cap of your pic said "Spreading shit ,AKA fertilizer,AKA Hillarytion" If she loses the election and I pray she does her stench will linger over Washington for a long time


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Thorim said:


> You misunderstood or I was a bit vague, the cap of your pic said "Spreading shit ,AKA fertilizer,AKA Hillarytion" If she loses the election and I pray she does her stench will linger over Washington for a long time


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know if their is enough disinfectant in the U.S. to get rid of the smell.


----------

